

Show HN: Generating music from fish using computer vision and harmony - jaan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzsFGQyIpuc

======
jaan
The NIME demo paper with the details is here:
[https://nime2015.lsu.edu/proceedings/155/0155-paper.pdf](https://nime2015.lsu.edu/proceedings/155/0155-paper.pdf)

